# id and advice needed..thanks



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

i need help with identifying this algae. It's some kind of green hair algea, and it's a real pain in the a.. . It's spreading from one tank to another with the plants. 10 of my friends, including me, got it from one person...

and i need an advice how to get ridd of it?



















thanks a lot


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like it may be thread algae... Please tell us more about your setup: Lighting, ferts, water parameters, C02, maintenance schedule.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thread algae, increase your CO2 levels and make sure your ferts are not bottomed out. You can try the Excel method of removal but the best best is to continue with manual removal. Keep harassing the algae on a daily (maybe twice daily) basis until it is gone. 

You can also remove any "finer leaved" plants as this algae seems to like them. Plants like Cabomba, Myaca fluviatilis, and Myriophyllum mattogrossense were the worst at attracting thread algae in my experience. It also tends to show up in my newer tanks so I don't add the above types of plants to newer setups.

Trena's suggestion to provide more tank parameters is a good one. Once folks know what ferts and how much CO2 you are adding it will be easier to nail down the cause of your problem.


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks for quick reply... 
It's 54l tank, it's havily planted with glossostigma elantoides and Hemianthus micranthemoides, and that seems to be the problem, as you said, this algae likes to hang on to hemianthus. It's to late now to remove this plant, because it takes more then half of my tank, and i love it... 
Like i said it's 54l tank, and besides microelements i im' constantly adding kno3 and kh2po4, light is 65w so it's around 1.3w/l. co2 is always around 30 ppms, and if i increase even more, fish will  .
Thanks for your advice, i will try to remove it mecanically as much as i can, but it's too dificult because it's almost imposible to remove it from hemiantus...any other ideas??


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

For that size tank Seachem Excel is not too expensive. Excel seems to kill algae when overdosed. There is a long, long thread on use of Excel for algae here - use the search function, or look thru the listing for this forum.


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

ok i'll look for it, the only problem is that here in Croatia, it's so dificult to buy any kind of equipment or chemistry, so i doubt that i will menage to find excel. Is it posible to order it online?
thanks..


----------

